# cleaning a flatop



## scottwilks (Apr 30, 2015)

Im a new chef, bought a breakfast café about a year ago.  I am having trouble finding a product to clean buildup on my griddle.  Being new I didn't clean my griddle properly and now there is black buildup.  I tried lemon juice with water and scrubbing, tried spray on grill and oven cleaner, tried scraping, uggggg nothing is getting through the black and it is flaking off and discoloring my eggs etc.  Please help a new comer.  Thanks


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I use either vinegar or soapy water from the 3 bay sink and scrub with a grill screen until it comes clean. Two nights ago I abused the grill with breakaway steaks and the thick debris all ce up with elbow grease. Pour on soap solution, scrape with a straight edge (I use a dough cutter), pour in more and start scrubbing. There are grill screen holders which you'll want too. Finish with vinegar to make it gleam.


----------



## zossolifer (Apr 19, 2015)

Try ladeling on oil from your fryer while your flat top is on. Not too much, but enough to cover the griddle. Turn the flat top off right away and let the oil sit for about 5 min. Scrape ALL oil off and clean the griddle with some soap and water


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Try clean oil after scraping. And a grill brick as long as your top isnt mirror finish. Elbow grease, oil, and a scraper should get most if it off. I use a paint scraper, really its made for plaster or " mudding", get it at a hardware store.

If you cant get it off with infustrial cleaner go find a chef who is willing to show you. Pay them.


----------



## chef hanz (Jun 2, 2014)

Buy grill n go griddle cleaner apply when hot and I use a grill brick with the griddle cleaner and brings it back to shiny metal if u don't have grill brick u can use a scrubby with a pair of tongs


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

The hands down best way is fryer oil, grill brick, and heavy duty gloves that cover your forearms.

Add in a little elbow grease and you can have your flat top clean in 5 minutes.

Getting it shiny silver is overrated because it won't look like that 10 minutes after you turn the grill back on, and your food will stick the next day.

Using chemicals is a waste of money and could get into the food


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where can I buy elbow grease in bulk/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Home Depot carries it right, next to the WD40.


----------



## chefnessa3 (May 6, 2015)

clean oil and a griddle brick. Turn off flat top,spray or pour oil on griddle and rub griddle brick onto surface in an even pressured circular motion, if griddle becomes to pasty scrape off residue with a dough cutter or or other scraper. repeat until clean, then wipe of any remaining residue with a towel. Afterward "season" your flat top by brushing or spraying on a thin layer of liquid margarine or oil before you turn back on for use, it will give you a more non stick surface to cook on. Also invest in grill scraper with a razor egde, they have a nice long handle and really power off any tuff sticky, black hardened residue left from foods like ham, bacon and melted cheese. I have also used Cream of Tarter and water paste with a stainless steel scouring pad to clean my flat tops and I prefer this method as there is NO nasty black grease slime to clean up that using a griddle brick creates.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Circular motion will scratch the grill. Use straight back and forth with a bit of down pressure aka elbow grease.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

I mostly go front and back. I do side to side for the front and back edge of the grill, but not much.


----------

